# Best Camera & Best Lenses for Architectural Photography



## jaggedlens (Nov 8, 2012)

Hi Guys,

I am looking to upgrade my camera and equipment. I do mostly real estate/architectural photography but I also do a lot of events etc. What do you guys suggest I purchase? I am currently using a Nikon D7000 with sigma 10-20 4-5...I am not too heavily invested in Nikon glass so that is not one of my considerations but I do want full frame.though.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Nov 8, 2012)

I like my D800 paired with a 24-70 2.8 a lot of the time but use a 70-200 for framing in "that one church, bear, or cabin" on the side of the mountain or reaching the stage at an event


----------



## KmH (Nov 8, 2012)

** Thread Moved *
*
The best camera would be a 4x5 or 8x10 view camera with an adjustable bellows.

For architecture top quality images using a 35 mm format camera, a tilt/shift (perspective control) lens is used. Tilt Shift Lens | Tilt Shift Photography & Perspective Control


----------



## dxqcanada (Nov 8, 2012)

KmH said:


> The best camera would be a 4x5 or 8x10 view camera with an adjustable bellows.



I agree ... or a Fuji GX680

Canon does have a good collection of TS lenses


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Nov 8, 2012)

The "event" requirement in his statement is reason i never mentioned bellows


----------



## Designer (Nov 8, 2012)

jaggedlens said:


> I do mostly real estate/architectural photography but I also do a lot of events etc. What do you guys suggest I purchase?



Since you already have the small-format camera, get a view camera that swings, shifts, and tilts.


----------



## Buckster (Nov 8, 2012)

2WheelPhoto said:


> The "event" requirement in his statement is reason i never mentioned bellows


Some people need more than one camera to "best" serve their interests in more than one genre.


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Nov 8, 2012)

A Better Light on a Sinar.


----------



## mjhoward (Nov 8, 2012)

An Alpa 12 with a PhaseOne IQ180.  Lenses, I'd go Alpagon HR 23, the Alpagon 40, and the Alpagon 70 to round out the kit.


----------



## gardy (Nov 8, 2012)

any of the tilt/shift lenses? granted may not be good for events depending on how your shooting them.


----------



## jaggedlens (Nov 8, 2012)

woah lol all this alpa talk is scaring my pockets. I should have mentioned that I am on a 5-7k budget. I am assuming this 80mp camera you speak of is 20-30k alone for the body. I was thinking a nikon camera with a 14-24 2.8....I shoot a lot of interiors so i need the wide angle lens...very important. I was thinking D800 but that might be overkill on the resolution. I dont know if i need that much. I shoot mainly for web. But i hear the d800 has a horrible green cast on the lcd which would be reallyyyyy annoying to deal with. How about the D4? or should I just wait for the D4x


----------



## Dao (Nov 8, 2012)

Using a TS lens for interior shots is quite good based on this video.

[video=vimeo;31577449]http://vimeo.com/31577449[/video]


----------



## gardy (Nov 8, 2012)

I want one now..


----------



## Robin_Usagani (Nov 9, 2012)

Canon 5D(any gen) with 17mm tilt shift lens.


----------



## JAC526 (Nov 9, 2012)

mjhoward said:


> An Alpa 12 with a PhaseOne IQ180.  Lenses, I'd go Alpagon HR 23, the Alpagon 40, and the Alpagon 70 to round out the kit.



Very reasonable suggestions.


----------



## fjrabon (Nov 9, 2012)

JAC526 said:


> mjhoward said:
> 
> 
> > An Alpa 12 with a PhaseOne IQ180.  Lenses, I'd go Alpagon HR 23, the Alpagon 40, and the Alpagon 70 to round out the kit.
> ...



"Hmmmm, hey honey, you know how you wanted that brand new Porsche?  Well, I'm buying a new camera instead.  What, you're not being supportive of me?!  What, you want a divorce?!  How could you be so selfish, I'm an artist!"


----------



## fjrabon (Nov 9, 2012)

jaggedlens said:


> woah lol all this alpa talk is scaring my pockets. I should have mentioned that I am on a 5-7k budget. I am assuming this 80mp camera you speak of is 20-30k alone for the body. I was thinking a nikon camera with a 14-24 2.8....I shoot a lot of interiors so i need the wide angle lens...very important. I was thinking D800 but that might be overkill on the resolution. I dont know if i need that much. I shoot mainly for web. But i hear the d800 has a horrible green cast on the lcd which would be reallyyyyy annoying to deal with. How about the D4? or should I just wait for the D4x



ha, try 40K for just the camera back.  Another 5-7K for the body.  Then about 14K for the lenses total.  So about 60K total.


----------



## gardy (Nov 9, 2012)

I can and have made some huge impulse buys but wow that much for a camera! I would love to get my hands on it for a day!


----------



## mjhoward (Nov 9, 2012)

fjrabon said:


> JAC526 said:
> 
> 
> > mjhoward said:
> ...



Well the title asked what the BEST camera & lenses would be for architectural photography and those are some of the best!


----------

